# question on a licenced person dying



## icuucme2 (Nov 8, 2016)

ok a morbid question but been thinking about it. What happens when the licenced person dies, what can the family member do about selling the reptile/s when there not the rightful licence holder? I assume they would need the death certificate to prove and im not sure lol


----------



## kittycat17 (Nov 8, 2016)

icuucme2 said:


> ok a morbid question but been thinking about it. What happens when the licenced person dies, what can the family member do about selling the reptile/s when there not the rightful licence holder? I assume they would need the death certificate to prove and im not sure lol



When my dad passed away I purchased my own licence and his carpet python was transferred onto mine via dpi... I don't remember having to display a death certificate but I was 16 at the time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icuucme2 (Nov 9, 2016)

just using myself as a example, if I died theres no way in hell any of my family members would want any snakes lol. so what would they do ?


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 9, 2016)

I don't know what's involved but I've already decided who I'm handing mine down to...


----------



## kittycat17 (Nov 10, 2016)

icuucme2 said:


> just using myself as a example, if I died theres no way in hell any of my family members would want any snakes lol. so what would they do ?



I'm not sure... unless you specified in a will or something they would probably go to dpi and go into the ballot..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butters (Nov 10, 2016)

No ballot in queensland.
If it is a concern of yours then find someone you trust to deal with the matter if it arises. 
From what I have been able to find out a nominated person can find homes for the animals after someone has passed. Provided of course they are going to licensed persons, movement permits are completed etc.

i am actually the nominated person in someone's will and it is my job to look after details of it ever happens. In this case
hundreds of animals so I hope it never happens for
more reasons than one.


----------



## eipper (Nov 10, 2016)

In qld next of kin is given a short grace period before having to get a licence to either trade all held animals or keep them


----------



## icuucme2 (Nov 11, 2016)

my next of kin would never keep them that's for sure. I was curious to know so I better make arrangements aint gonna live forever lol


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 12, 2016)

Hmmm,interesting question...My son who lives with me and has his own licence and reptiles would probably just adopt all my critters, he has 6 pythons, various bluies and a monitor ATM whilst I have 4 species of dragon and a pair of pythons


----------

